# Homemade Dust Collectors ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a 1HP dust collector motor, but it has a very small bag and not a lot of suction (CFM). It would work fine for a saw or jointer but for a lathe I'm finding out you need mega suction for a large hood. It's capable of pulling a lot more air, but the very small bag it come with restricts air flow considerably. I'm not seeing much in the way of stand alone canisters I can adapt it to, so I was wondering, before I just go out and buy a cheapie, but bigger, unit if anyone has built there own caniser/collector ?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey ET check out this link,it has everything you ever need to know about DC's

Remember its the dust not the chips you are after as your #1 concern

http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

dick


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*filters*

Just to help someone.
I you need a square filter contact me.

I you need a bag type made contact
Pokey at Filters unlimited in Baytown.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the link DL. Quite a bit of information there ! After careful consideration of everything I've read, I believe I will focus on dust removal, vs. dust collection. I have a scenario where I can exhaust the dust with no problem and that seems to be the best choice if you can. Trying to collect dust, down to the .05 micron is not an easy or cheap thing to do with out industrial strength tools. On the other hand existing dust is easy and I have everything I need except for an inline box filter to catch the big stuff. Going to convert the 1 HP portable dust collector to an extractor. I may post up pics of the progress as I go along. Wish me luck. I've had some serious sinus issues since before Christmas and I'm about scared to go near the lathe until I can be sure it's not causing it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ET, they have a plastic 'lid' for a garbage can which will extract the big stuff. Unless you just want the joy of making your own........ Pretty cheap.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1515&filter=dust collector&cookietest=1


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Thanks for the link DL. Quite a bit of information there ! After careful consideration of everything I've read, I believe I will focus on dust removal, vs. dust collection. I have a scenario where I can exhaust the dust with no problem and that seems to be the best choice if you can. Trying to collect dust, down to the .05 micron is not an easy or cheap thing to do with out industrial strength tools. On the other hand existing dust is easy and I have everything I need except for an inline box filter to catch the big stuff. Going to convert the 1 HP portable dust collector to an extractor. I may post up pics of the progress as I go along. Wish me luck. *I've had some serious sinus issues since before Christmas *and I'm about scared to go near the lathe until I can be sure it's not causing it.


same here....but timing for me is hard...I usually can not hear or breath good until May...I'm sure the dust is not helping...and I wear the resprator when turning

Have I ever told anyone how much I hate the cold?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

After having read all the Bill Pentz stuff I bit the bullet and bought a dust collector. I may vent it outside at some point but it sure is tough to cut a hole in this nice new metal building we erected.

I'm with you Bill, when the temp drops below 80 I break out the sweatshirts.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I beleive that lid from Rocklers is going to work nicely !


----------

